# who did the best spem in alium naxos or brilliant in budget title



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It seem naxos has more power but not cesserly better for a reason that evaded me and brilliant gentler, why devoted a post to this motets, well because i think it's a masterpiece it's incredible
it scream out genieous, if you hate Tallis spem in alium you hate music perriod...now im sounding like my father whit his beethoven lol

What is your best rendition of spem in alium on cd or vynil, what is immortal in your eyes, i love Tallis one of the best polyphonist of england early renaissance , him and Dunstable.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm partial to the Tallis Scholars


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

Or The Taverner choir Andrew Parrott


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks manxfeeder Traverso these two seem very interresting perhaps i will buy bought one day or eventually, Tallis is a godfather of english polyphonie in my eyes.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

My favorite is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Thomas-Tallis-Spem-Alium-Magnificat/dp/B0001LUFU8


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

isorhythm said:


> My favorite is this one: https://www.amazon.com/Thomas-Tallis-Spem-Alium-Magnificat/dp/B0001LUFU8


Thank you for this one.I added a link with short fragments.I think I purchase this cd.

http://www.allmusic.com/album/thomas-tallis-spem-in-alium-lamentations-mass-motets-mw0001941823


----------

